# Peter Pan and Wendy



## September (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright, I've read just read the first four chapters online and I would love to finish the book and chat about it, but it's late where I am right now and I really just have one quick question. Are there any major differences from the original novel and the version 'retold for little people' by Mabel Lucie Attwell? I read four chapters online, then I popped over to an used bookstore and purchased this version, so I'm wondering how much of a difference there is, thanks.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh yes. There are many differences. Captain Hook is now called Captain Manually-Impaired. The Indians are now Native Never Never Land inhabitants. Peter Pan is gay and there are now lost Boys _and_ Girls.


----------



## BOURBON (Jun 24, 2008)

*Bourbon splutters on muesli*


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 24, 2008)

You gotta watch reading Joseph while eating, all right.   I'm still chuckling about his foot-powered energy vehicles.


The big thing that hits readers of the original Pan is the contrast between it and the Disney version, which is the world default anymore.

Of particular interest are the pirates.  Rather than Roadrunner like cartoon figures, they are adult humans with their own motivations.

My favorite,  Hook and Smee were together at Eton, where Hook already showed some of the dark tendencies that would lead him to a career as gallows bait.  Smee, on the other hand, was very well liked.  He was, Hook darkly ponders,  "good form".   
Whereas James Hook was decidely Bad Form.  
It rankles Hook and he has an ambivalence towards Smee that is dangerous.  He is jealous to the extent that he's even considering killing Smee.
But, he realizes, "to kill a man because he's Good Form?  What would that be?  BAD FORM."

Not ruminations you'd expect from the Disney Hook


----------



## JosephB (Jun 24, 2008)

> You gotta watch reading Joseph while eating, all right.   I'm still chuckling about his foot-powered energy vehicles.



It wasn't my idea! I was referencing the Flintstones. Hence the animals complaining. Remember, the elephant/vacuum would always have some little aside when Wilma finished using it.

My mother read us the original Peter Pan stories. I was the youngest, so the subtleties were lost on me. And of course, we all pictured Disney in our heads. I should read them to mine when they are a bit older.


----------



## September (Jul 9, 2008)

See, I was a huge fan of the Disney movie when I was younger (I still like it ^^;( and when I finally read the novel, I...didn't think it was all that different? Okay, well, if I actually think about it for a second, they're completely different but I liked both. After finishing the novel, I was surprised to find that Disney's 'sequel' actually had some basis from the novel, however small.


----------



## Zensati (Aug 24, 2008)

One of my old girlfreinds was called Wendy and people used to call me Peter Pan.. Thats pretty hot huh! Huh! Huh.. Well what of it!!.. Whats It to you then.. You dont even care do you!.. Well do you?


----------



## DrabblesAreMeh (Sep 23, 2008)

> But, he realizes, "to kill a man because he's Good Form? What would that be? BAD FORM."


 
x3 That's great. I might have to go pick up the book just to read a little more about Smee and Hook.


----------



## JosephB (Sep 23, 2008)

> One of my old girlfreinds was called Wendy and people used to call me Peter Pan..



The boy that refuses to grow up. That works.


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 7, 2008)

The first line was always something to remember... All children grow up, except one.


----------



## jmascia (Jan 23, 2009)

I love that first line as well. I love the story of Peter Pan, unfortunately, I don't like the novel itself. I read the beginning, and I can't remember what chapter I ended with, must have been at least chapter 4 or 5, but the kids were still in the nursery and Peter hadn't even shown up yet. So, I hate to say it, but because it was so long and drawn out, I just couldn't finish the book. 

However, to add something, if you do like Peter Pan and his story, check out _Peter and the Starcatchers_ by Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson, it is an excellent book (of which they made 2 sequels) that is a prequel to Peter Pan. They are great.


----------



## September (Feb 13, 2009)

jmascia said:


> However, to add something, if you do like Peter Pan and his story, check out _Peter and the Starcatchers_ by Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson, it is an excellent book (of which they made 2 sequels) that is a prequel to Peter Pan. They are great.



I remember hearing about those books, I had no idea they were Peter Pan related! ^^; I will have to check them out, then.


----------

